# UFC 79 Results : NEMESIS



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 79: NEMESIS*
Date: 12/29/2007
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Mandalay Bay Events Center (Las Vegas, Nevada)​
----------

*Main Card Bouts:*

Matt Hughes vs. Georges St-Pierre - *Interim UFC Welterweight Championship*
Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlei Silva
Rameau Sokoudjou vs. Lyoto Machida
Rich Clementi vs. Melvin Guillard
Sao Palelei vs. Eddie Sanchez

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Dean Lister vs. Jordan Radev
Luis Cane vs. James Irvin
Manny Gamburyan vs. Nate Mohr
Roan Carniero vs. Tony DeSouza
Doug Evans vs. Mark Bocek


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*PLAY-BY-PLAYS GOES DOWN IN THIS THREAD*.....in just a little over 3 hours from now!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Preliminary Results:*



*Mark Bocek vs. Doug Evans*

*Result:* Mark Bocek def. Doug Evans by Unanimous Decision (29-28 x 3) at 5:00, RD 3


*Roan Carneiro vs. Tony DeSouza*

*Result:* Roan Carneiro def. Tony DeSouza by TKO at 3:33, RD 2


*Dean Lister vs. Jordan Radev*

*Result:* Dean Lister def. Jordan Radev by Unanimous Decision (30-27 x 3) at 5:00, RD 3


*Nate Mohr vs. Manny Gamburyan*

*Result:* Manny Gamburyan def. Nate Mohr by submission (Ankle Lock) at 1:31, RD 1


*Luiz Cane vs. James Irvin*

*Result:* James Irvin def. Luis Cane by Disqualification (illegal strike to downed opponent) at 1:51, RD 1


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*HERE WE GO!

UFC 79: NEMESIS*

Intro package opens with Chuck & WAND hype. Now we have GSP & Hughes hype showing.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

A long camera around the crowd, as they look hype as hell! Goldie is now talking about the two main events.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Rogan is PUMPED UP as he breaks down Liddell vs. Silva. Rogan says: "Wanderlei has made it blatantly clear that he doesn't care if he wins or loses, he is coming out BANGING!"

Another package showcasing the two previous fights between GSP & Matt Hughes.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Another hype-package showcasing Liddell & WAND highlights.

Weigh-in footage.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Rich Clementi vs. Melvin Guillard*

Clementi is out first, to your basic, generic rock song.

Guillard is out next, to a low-key rap track.


----------

